
They Have, Right Now, Another You - kushti
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/12/22/they-have-right-now-another-you/
======
marchenko
The idea that Facebook and other services may allow the proliferation of
erroneous doppelgänger profiles more attractive to advertisers than the real
versions is very interesting. How would this be tested? By seeing if there is
any bias in ad-targeting misfires?

